# Fragen zu nem Page-Header



## Marvin (8. Mai 2002)

Diese Bild ist geplant als Header für meine private page, die ich vorhab ein wenig umzugestalten. Nun ist auf dem Logo außer dem Q3-Model und der Typo noch nix drauf, es wirkt eben leer im Bereich oben rechts. Nur weiß ich nicht, was ich dort noch hinzufügen könnte, ohne dass es gleich wieder überfüllt oder kitschig aussieht...

Außerdem wäre ein klein wenig Kritik auch fein, aber zweitrangig.

.marvin


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Mai 2002)

Chellaz dgh.demon,

*Wichtig !*

worum geht es bei deiner Site denn genau ?

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## freekazoid (8. Mai 2002)

auch noch wichtig(um zu klären):
*wo denn sonst posten?????*


_//edit
@ highdronic:
ja klar sollte dieses forum offen sein für fragen, aber bis vor ca. 1monat gab es fettepixel.de...da ist dir jeder mod an den hals gesprungen wenn du sowas gepostet hast.
aber da es dieses forum jetzt nicht mehr gibt, weiss keiner mehr wo seine zu kritisierenden 'künstlerischen ergüsse' zu posten.
_


----------



## highdronic (8. Mai 2002)

Aber man muss ja sagen, dass er nur nebenbei nach Kritik gefragt hat. Das Hauptthema ist ja gewesen, was da noch fehlt. Das ist einfach eine Frage...und für Fragen sollte dieses Forum offen sein !


----------



## tonfarben (8. Mai 2002)

aber ist diese Frage ein tchnischer Aspekt? Nein, glaub nicht wirklich. Aber wenn Du Leute suchst, die Dein Bild bewerten, dann poste es bei gfx4all.de da gibt es solche Sektionen. Wie gesagt, ich will mich nicht unbeliebt machen und euch wegschicken...
:]


----------



## Marvin (8. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *worum geht es bei deiner Site denn genau ?
> *



Ist eben meine private Seite, wo ich alles mögliche drauf mache (z.b. arbeit von mir wie z.b. zeichnungen, ps-worx, webdesigns oder irgendwelche geschriebenen artikel)


----------



## AvS (8. Mai 2002)

*probiers mal...*

...mit einem 3D-Gebilde. Am besten wie gesagt oben rechts in die Ecke. Wenn man es richtig anstellt siehts ziemlich fresh aus, find ich halt. 

Wie man 3D-Gebilde erzeugt sollte hier irgendwo als Tutorial niedergeschrieben worden sein.

AvS


----------



## Marvin (9. Mai 2002)

3d-gebilde sind eigentlich nicht so mein ding... habs trotzdem probiert und nix zufriedenstellendes hinbekommen


----------



## tonfarben (10. Mai 2002)

Wie wärs mit nem 10%Deckkraft Demonface im Hintergrund rechts oben, nach unten weggefadet. Am Besten nur den Ausschnitt eines finster dreinblickenden Auges.


----------



## Brainworm (10. Mai 2002)

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. Mai 2002)

^Wonach "sehnt sich" (guckt) die "Person" (Figur) am linken Bildrand?

Dementsprechend eion passendes Objekt am rechten Rand!


----------



## CrazyChickin (11. Mai 2002)

*Zu derbe...*


Shalom!

Also ich würde mal sagen, das dein tentakliges Gebilde rechts zu derbe ins Auge sticht, wie wäre es mit ´ner Art Collage in 30-40% Deckstärke?

Würde sich sicherlich besser machen als dieser monströse Tentakel-Blickfang...

Greetz, Crazy


----------



## Brainworm (11. Mai 2002)

Hellerer Farbton + 70% Deckkraft







cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## CrazyChickin (11. Mai 2002)

*Diese Graphic...*


Mag ja sein, das dich das net interessiert, aber a. passt die da ischewie net rein und b. würde ich sagen, mach sie net zum Blickfang des Headers, heisst, setz das Dingen da mal auf minimale Deckkraft, das sticht zu sehr raus irgendwie, also da sah es meines Erachtens nach vorher ohne das Tentakeldingen bessa aus...


----------



## Brainworm (11. Mai 2002)

Ich kann da nicht viel mehr ändern. Hab nur die Datei des Threaderstellers als Vorlage und kann daher nicht mit Ebenen arbeiten. War nur nen Tipp von mir an den Threadersteller. Wie er es macht und ob er es benutzt muss er sowieso selber entscheiden.

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

ich würd das auf keinen fall so machen, dieses hässliche 3d-matrix-extrude-monster versaut das ziemlich.. passt erstens vom stil nicht rein, zweitens ist ein ein viel zu starker blickfang, drittens hat es keinen sinnvollen zusammenhang.


----------



## Brainworm (11. Mai 2002)

Bring lieber Vorschläge anstatt andere runter zu reden - kritisieren kann jeder ...

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

die kritik ist berechtigt, sachlich und korrekt.

schluck's oder lass es.


----------



## Storch (11. Mai 2002)

@ demon:

Du könntest ja versuchen, noch einen weiteren Screenshot aus Q***e D) einzubauen ...

Du verwendest ja bereits Xearo aus dem Abspann (richtig, oder ?) und da könntest Du ja im rechten Teil des Banner einen weiteren Screen einbauen - etwa in den selben Farben, mit einem verlaufenden Übergang nach links ...


----------



## Brainworm (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *die kritik ist berechtigt, sachlich und korrekt.*



*berechtigt* -> Geschmackssache, also nicht berechtigt
*sachlich* -> "hässlich" ist also sachlich, für mich ist das eine pers. Wertung die nicht als sachlich zählt
*korrekt* -> siehe 1 und 2

Er sollte immer noch selber entscheiden wie es ist. Und selbst wenn es ihm nicht gefällt, kann es anderen gefallen. War nur nen Vorschlag.

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## CrazyChickin (11. Mai 2002)

Tja, manche wollen erst Kritik und wennse dann welche kriegen sind se auch wieder eingeschnappt, weil se dann doch ischewo ausschliesslich positive vibrations erwartet ham :smoke:

Also, wenn ich wat poste zu ner Kritik (obwohl´s hier ja eher um Hilfestellungen geht), die ich haben will, dann ertrage ich auch die negativen Comments dazu, aber manche sind halt schlechte "Verlierer"...

Greetz, Crazy


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

na gut, ich werde in zukunft auch kunst fabrizieren, in dem ich eine kugel mache, in einem programm das ich natürlich nicht bezahlt habe, einen modifier drauf klatschen den so ziemlich jeder benutzt, mehr schlecht als recht, angemerkt, und es design nennen.... yay! 


beautiful new world.


----------



## Brainworm (11. Mai 2002)

1. Ich wollte keine Kritik, weder gute noch schlechte, es war lediglich nen Beispiel für den Threadersteller
2. Wow - Du als Mod kannst dir natürlich alles erlauben - Respekt - Keiner ist so gut und schlau wie du ...

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brainworm _
> *
> 2. Wow - Du als Mod kannst dir natürlich alles erlauben - Respekt - Keiner ist so gut und schlau wie du ...
> *



was du so alles reininterpretieren kannst, in so ein kurzes postings... wow... da solltest du doch glatt psycho-analytiker werden, *thumbs up*


----------



## Bomber (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brainworm _
> *
> 2. Wow - Du als Mod kannst dir natürlich alles erlauben - Respekt - Keiner ist so gut und schlau wie du ...
> *



ist bei shiver halt so nur eine frage der zeit bis ihm auffält das er sich mit seiner art keine freunde macht.
solche typen gibts in jedem forum da rege ich mich (mitlerweile) garnicht mehr drüber auf.

Willst du den Charakter eines Menschen erkennen, 
gib ihm Macht. 
abraham lincoln


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

jaja, du musst es ja wissen *gg*...


btw... es muss "ihr" heissen.


----------



## CrazyChickin (11. Mai 2002)

By the Way:

KRITIKEN haben immer etwas mit dem Geschmack des Kritikers zu tun, sachliche Antworten waren es auch, und korrekt allemal, da *DU* es warst, der Kritiken wollte, und dementsprechend ist das, was der Kritiker an einer geposteten Graphic kritisiert auch korrekt aus seiner Sicht... Dickköpfe hier...


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CrazyChickin _
> *
> By the Way:
> 
> ...



da musst du dich dran gewöhnen..

das hier sind alle designprofies, die haben das natürlich auch alle studiert, und am meisten ahnung davon... musst du verstehen, da darf man keine kritik äussern, denn schliesslich haben sie ja auch ne url mit "design" drinne... ist ja was ganz seltenes, und uniques, und zeigt auch wieviel sie von der materie verstehen.. da kommen wir zwei halt nicht mehr mit...


----------



## CrazyChickin (11. Mai 2002)

Stimmt, und weil´s solche Massah´s sind, posten se auch solche Questions *fg*


----------



## Bomber (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *
> 
> da musst du dich dran gewöhnen..
> ...



shiver deine art ist wirklich zum kotzen und deine arroganz sprengt wirklich alle grenzen des ernstzunehmenden.

demon hat an keiner stelle geprahlt, hat niemals gesagt das er der gfx king ist, er wollte lediglich NEN GOTTVERDAMMTEN TIPP. und das einzigste was du dazu sagen kannst ist: "das ist hässlich"

und der kommentar da nach:



> na gut, ich werde in zukunft auch kunst fabrizieren, in dem ich eine kugel mache, in einem programm das ich natürlich nicht bezahlt habe, einen modifier drauf klatschen den so ziemlich jeder benutzt, mehr schlecht als recht, angemerkt, und es design nennen.... yay!



erstens wirfst du ihm ohne ahnung davon zu haben wie der sachverhalt wirklich ist vor n raubkopierer zu sein, was überhaupt nichts mit dem thema zu tun hat. (sonst kannst du direkt jeden hier anscheissen, wer kann sich ps denn hier leisten he?) und ebenfalls wirfst du ihm wiedermal vor das er das was er da macht für kunst hält? kannst du dir vorstellen das es leute gibt die auch auf nem etwas niedrigeren level als der herr designstudent operieren UND DAS AUCH EINSEHEN?

für mich ergibt sich aus diesen 2 posts n ziemlich eindeutiger schluss:

1. das du dich mit deinen kommentaren nur selbst disqualifizierst. weil du..
2. unfähig zur konstruktiven kritik bist ("mach das weg das ist hässlich" ist KEINE konstruktive kritik) und..
3. anscheinend ne ziemliche "designer paranoia" zu haben scheinst, weil du jeden hier anscheisst er würde sich für nen designer halten egal wie vorsichtig er nachfragt wie nett er sich verhält et cetera.
ich glaube wirklich das du da unter leichten wahnvorstellungen leidest.

und deine proll sig mit diesem absolut dummen satz über die wir uns gestern noch unterhalten haben unterstreicht das ganze noch einmal dick und fett.


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

ja, sicher, da hast du wieeee immer recht.... kann es sein, dass es dir nicht runtergeht dass ich dein geklautes tutorial nicht veröffentlichen wollte?

zweitens... fand ich nicht demons header hässlich, sondern diese widerliche 3d qualle die brainworm da drauf setzen wollte... aber man kann ja nicht verlangen dass man alle postings durchliest... 

so... werfe ich ihm also vor ein raubkopierer zu sein... *schmunzel*..... komisch, ich wusste nicht dass sich jeder schüler so teure programme leisten kann... naja, vielleicht bin ja nur ich diejenige, ohne reichen papa..

mal wieder betone ich, nur das 3d shape als hässlich bezeichnet zu haben, die sinnvolle kritik steht eine zeile darunter.... ja ja wieder das problem mit dem lesen, aber vielleicht liest's dir jemand vor wenn du's nicht selber kannst/willst..

ich glaube du hast die postings nicht so ganz verstanden, ich schlag dir mal vor, du liest den ganzen thread noch mal von vorne durch, und postest dann nochmal, hoffentlich ist es dann etwas klarer.

btw. ich merke zum zweiten mal an, kein HERR zu sein, vielen dank.


----------



## Brainworm (11. Mai 2002)

@CrazyChickin Ich habe trotz ausführlichem Suchen immer noch nix gefunden, wo ich Kritik fordere  Es war einzig und allein ein Vorschlag für den Threadersteller.

@shiver Guck mal im Lexikon unter "Demo" nach, dann weißt du, wo die "armen" Schüler ihre Programme her bekommen

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## Bomber (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *ja, sicher, da hast du wieeee immer recht.... kann es sein, dass es dir nicht runtergeht dass ich dein geklautes tutorial nicht veröffentlichen wollte?
> *



war ja klar das jemand wie du irgendwann anfängt so zu argumentieren, aber das rückt dich natürlich in ein wesentlich besseres licht und rückt deine fähigkeit ne diskussion zu führen richtig gut heraus.

allein schon dieser erste satz hätte mich dazu bewegen sollen dich als nen idioten abzuschreiben aber im gegensatz zu dir bin ich ja zu ner vernünftigen diskussion im stande.



> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *
> zweitens... fand ich nicht demons header hässlich, sondern diese widerliche 3d qualle die brainworm da drauf setzen wollte... aber man kann ja nicht verlangen dass man alle postings durchliest... *



Wo hab ich denn was anderes verlauten lassen bitte anscheinend scheinst du in deiner Rage da was zu lesen was garnicht existiert?! 



> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *
> so... werfe ich ihm also vor ein raubkopierer zu sein... *schmunzel*..... komisch, ich wusste nicht dass sich jeder schüler so teure programme leisten kann... naja, vielleicht bin ja nur ich diejenige, ohne reichen papa..*



solange du es nicht WEISST ist es rechtlich gesehen verleumdung.
ausserdem gibt es afaik von fast allen programmen ne demo.



> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *
> mal wieder betone ich, nur das 3d shape als hässlich bezeichnet zu haben, die sinnvolle kritik steht eine zeile darunter.... ja ja wieder das problem mit dem lesen, aber vielleicht liest's dir jemand vor wenn du's nicht selber kannst/willst..*



wenn du ihm auch nur ansatzweise gesagt hättest was er hätte besser machen können dann wäre es etwas gewesen womit er was hätte anfangen können. so ist das lediglich ein "das ist hässlich mach das weg" egal ob du es begründest oder nicht, komisch das man von dir auf der ersten seite des thread nix gesehen hat, allerdings wenn n matrix extrude benutzt wird ist shiver in voller grösse dar um zu sagen das es ******** ist weil es IHM nicht gefällt. 

geschmäcker sind verschieden shiver.



> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *
> ich glaube du hast die postings nicht so ganz verstanden, ich schlag dir mal vor, du liest den ganzen thread noch mal von vorne durch, und postest dann nochmal, hoffentlich ist es dann etwas klarer.
> *



danke shiver für diesen brillianten (wenn auch absolut sinnlosen und nur auf flaming bedachten) vorschlag.


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bomber _
> *
> 
> shiver deine art ist wirklich zum kotzen und deine arroganz sprengt wirklich alle grenzen des ernstzunehmenden.
> ...






> war ja klar das jemand wie du irgendwann anfängt so zu argumentieren, aber das rückt dich natürlich in ein wesentlich besseres licht und rückt deine fähigkeit ne diskussion zu führen richtig gut heraus.
> 
> allein schon dieser erste satz hätte mich dazu bewegen sollen dich als nen idioten abzuschreiben aber im gegensatz zu dir bin ich ja zu ner vernünftigen diskussion im stande.



ja.. interessant..  ich frage mich, wie du so schnell zu dem wissen gelangen konntest... da ich dich gestern das erste mal überhaupt bewusst wahrgenommen hatte, nachdem du mir ein geklautes tutorial geschickt hast.. und schon so eine brilliante meinung von mir..? interessant.... komisch, nach 2 pms, in denen ich insgesammt 3 sätze geschrieben hatte, und schon kannst du mich so genau analysieren. faszinierend..... wirklich faszinierend, du solltest, wie schon erwähnt, psychoanalytiker werden, denn dann bekommst du für's amstempeln von leuten auch noch geld dafür! geil, oder?



> Wo hab ich denn was anderes verlauten lassen bitte anscheinend scheinst du in deiner Rage da was zu lesen was garnicht existiert?!



""demon hat an keiner stelle geprahlt, hat niemals gesagt das er der gfx king ist, er wollte lediglich NEN GOTTVERDAMMTEN TIPP. und das einzigste was du dazu sagen kannst ist: "das ist hässlich"""

hier vielleicht?

demon? redete ich nicht von und mit brainworm? komisch. vielleicht solltest du dir den thread WIRKLICH nochmal durchlesen, damit du auch verstehst worum es geht.




> solange du es nicht WEISST ist es rechtlich gesehen verleumdung.
> ausserdem gibt es afaik von fast allen programmen ne demo.



mag sein... ob man mit denen bilder speichern kann, weiss ich leider nicht, da ich das programm nur in der schule habe, und da ist es legal.



> wenn du ihm auch nur ansatzweise gesagt hättest was er hätte besser machen können dann wäre es etwas gewesen womit er was hätte anfangen können. so ist das lediglich ein "das ist hässlich mach das weg" egal ob du es begründest oder nicht, komisch das man von dir auf der ersten seite des thread nix gesehen hat, allerdings wenn n matrix extrude benutzt wird ist shiver in voller grösse dar um zu sagen das es ******** ist weil es IHM nicht gefällt.



tja, wenn ich das 3dshape eklig finde, und sage er soll es wegmachen.. wo ist da das problem? geschmäcker sind verschieden, in der tat, warum regst du dich also über diesen klitzekleinen post so auf? ich finde einfach das der entwurf schlecht ist, warum stört dich das? muss ich ihn gut findne?

warum ich auf der ersten seite nicht gepostet habe? vielleicht WEIL ICH IHN ERST HEUTE GESEHEN HABE? ist das ne idee? 



> weil es IHM nicht gefällt.


es heisst IHR zum drittenmale in diesem thread.... wer lesen kann... blah.




> danke shiver für diesen brillianten (wenn auch absolut sinnlosen und nur auf flaming bedachten) vorschlag.



ich meinte das durchaus ernst, und lege dir eben diesen rat NOCHMALS ans herz... lesen... dann schreiben.


----------



## Marvin (11. Mai 2002)

oha... 

Wie sich dieser Thread entwickelt hat... naja.

Erstmal danke an Brainworm für den Vorschlag, obwohl er mir auch nicht wirklich gefällt... Ich finde dieses 3d-mäßige passt nicht so ganz rein, wenn dann irgendwas mehr oder weniger unauffälliges mit 20-30% Deckkraft, was nicht sofort ins Auge fällt aber trotzdem diese Leere füllt 

Das mit den Augen hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, hatte nur keine Augen gefunden die ich da reinmachen könnte


----------



## Bomber (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *ja.. interessant..  ich frage mich, wie du so schnell zu dem wissen gelangen konntest... da ich dich gestern das erste mal überhaupt bewusst wahrgenommen hatte, nachdem du mir ein geklautes tutorial geschickt hast.. und schon so eine brilliante meinung von mir..? interessant.... komisch, nach 2 pms, in denen ich insgesammt 3 sätze geschrieben hatte, und schon kannst du mich so genau analysieren. faszinierend..... wirklich faszinierend, du solltest, wie schon erwähnt, psychoanalytiker werden, denn dann bekommst du für's amstempeln von leuten auch noch geld dafür! geil, oder?
> *



schnell? nun ja ich bin schon n bisschen länger im forum auch wenn ich dich net dauernd mit pms bombardiere. und ich hab schon einiges von deinen posts gelesen also hör auf mich als den kleinen idioten darzustellen, deine art ist einfach unglaublich arrogant.

und damit das du deine komplette argumentation an nem fehler demon/brainworm aufhängst ziehst du dich doch nur selbst durch den kakao. 

nochwas zu dem tutorial: geklaut jaja hab ich dir ja gestern was zu gesagt. ich sehe durchaus ein das das prinzip das selbe ist und das das tut von wy auch ein besseres resultat erzielt ebenfalls. aber für diese idee mit dem polygonlasso muss ich bestimmt kein wy tut kopieren, das solltest auch du einsehen und falls nicht ist es mir auch egal. du gehörst bestimmt nicht zu den menschen deren meinung mir auch nur nen furz bedeutet. lern erstmal selber anständig coden bzw nen vernünftigen seitenaufbau bevor du dich hier als den obermacker in sachen webdesign hinstellst, gfx ist nicht alles.

die diskussionn reicht mich auch langsam auch wenn du nix besseres zu tun haben scheinst, ich habe es.


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

jojo, du musst es ja wissen...

btw... isch abe gar keine seide *lol* *rofl*.. das ding bei den angaben is n fake *bwahaha*


----------

